# Can this be done?



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

I have a client that wants me to build him a background. Problem is he wants a tree stump in the background and he ants me to use real tree bark on it to give it a more natural look. How would i go about attaching the bark to the background without making it look fake and without being able to see the under coat? Can the bark even be attached? Anyone ever try this? Ill be building a bg for a 125g tank. Ill probably do a build thread for it also so i can get help along the way. New territory on this one. Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Wouldn't real tree bark rot in water after awhile?


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

you could use an actual tree stump and coat it in epoxy resin, the same stuff you'd use to build a plywood tank.


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

lilscoots said:


> you could use an actual tree stump and coat it in epoxy resin, the same stuff you'd use to build a plywood tank.


This.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

He wants the stump to fit inside the background and look like it was growing out of the rock. I was wondering about it rotting also. Might have to figure something else out


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Maybe tree stump made out of ceramic and painted to look real.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

i was going to build the stump into the background with greatstuff foam. Im starting with one solid sheet of foam them building out with great stuff


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

again, you can use a real tree stump coat it in epoxy resin then build it into your background. It won't rot if you encase it in epoxy resin.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm also trying to make it as light as possible he wants roots and all


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

"Great Stuff" can work, but it's not going to retain the same amount of detail as epoxy resin. 
Before you build it though, you may want to experiment with the product first. If it was my project, I would use closed-cell Styrofoam. It's easier to incorporate fine detail in the design rather than trying to manipulate and carve "Great Stuff".


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Check out my build in the "links" section. I did a stump from styro looks very good (if I say so myself) and I am not an artist by any means. Just a little patients and trial and error. Hope this helps Good Luck!


----------

